# Bulk plant purchase fleabay



## Downhillmonkey (6 Mar 2015)

Hi all, after months of ongoing problems and attempted fixes I've finally given in with my high tech 200l tank. Before I throw in the towel altogether I'm going to give it one last shot. 

I've decided to go for a low tech setup and have stripped down the tank to the basics. Sadly the tank is looking a little sad with little plants. 

I'm looking at a cheap option of getting as many easy plants in the tank as possible.

Which brings me to fleabay. There are numerous sellers offering 100+ plants for £20. Probably a simple question, but is it worth buying these plants and would they be suitable for bulk filling the tank on a budget? I'm completely out of funds and can't shell out much more than this so looking at the cheapest option. 

I'm not sure if I can link to eBay here. 

Once the tank is established I will look at moving plants around and creating a little more order. But for now I just want things to settle down and get everything balanced. 

Many thanks


----------



## Communitytank (6 Mar 2015)

To be quite honest with you be very careful buying off of ebay as most of these deal are mainly non-aquatic plants.
Try the link http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/aquarium-plants-mixed-boxes-of-potted-plants-c-255_500.html


----------



## Downhillmonkey (6 Mar 2015)

Yeah I suspected there'd be a catch. Just need to fill the tank as much as I can as cheap as I can. I'll be divorced if the wife finds out I'm spending more money on plants!


----------



## greenmac75 (6 Mar 2015)

why not go on sale swap wanted and ask for peoples old cuttings and offer postage


----------



## Downhillmonkey (6 Mar 2015)

Not a bad idea  I'll probably need half a rain forests worth to cover the Base of this tank


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Mar 2015)

If your staying high tech i'm about to cut my monte carlo and i have a propagator full of amania/rotala bonsai you can have for the postage costs if that helps
Also ebay 100 plant deals are 100 stems not bunches or pots and are likely to have fauna killing chemicals on them


----------



## Mark Livermore (6 Mar 2015)

I think as with most things on ebay some suppliers are good, some beyond awful!

I have bought lots of plants from there over the years and most have been decent. The most obvious issue is that lots of the plants come from the far east and as such have been treated in copper based medications which can kill invertebrates so you have to be careful if planting them with shrimp etc... Some suppliers are really good though.

Most of the "2 million plants for £20" deals are mainly the cheaper stems like egeria densa and cabomba, but if you want cheap and alive, plus you don't intend on having shrimp etc then on a budget they are ok.


----------



## Downhillmonkey (6 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the offer big clown. I'm out of co2 in this tank and stripped it out ready for a rebuild. My 90l aquascape is progressing well, but I've struggled from the start with the 200l. So I've decided to try and go the low tech route. 

I'll skip the eBay plants. Sounds like they're more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## EnderUK (6 Mar 2015)

Done the ebay thing and you really don't get what you want. The cheapest way to fill out the tanks is probably a propagator or dry start the tank. Alot of plants we use can and will grow better emersed. If you can't dry start then a couple of heated propagators will keep you in a supply of carpet and stem plants.


----------



## mikka23 (6 Mar 2015)

I didn't mind ebay plants to be honest.  Basic plants but they did the job for me at first.  This tank - 

That is a 200L tank which used http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Live-...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4874ed94f1

Not sure if it was the 100 or 50 pack.  Only reason I switched to other plants was because of major algae and wanting to try out new plants.


----------



## Downhillmonkey (6 Mar 2015)

Not sure why this has been moved to water chemistry, but thanks MIkka33 I will give it some consideration if I can't get plants elsewhere.


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2015)

Some of the sponsors have excellent prices on their plants, especially if you're willing to go with a mixed collection - this way you can speak with the someone & discuss your tank situation & only get in plants that are likely to succeed ...

Have you successfully run low tech set ups?
why do you think that this is going to succeed where the high tech/CO2 failed,  what will you do differently ... ie I'd like to see you with a plan for specific plants that are likely to adapt/thrive in your tank conditions rather than the random collection of (cheap) mostly stem plants that are apparent in those ebay collections.
In general, plants that are tissue cultured, then potted & grown on, then "hardened off" for sale/transport will arrive with good energy reserves available to adapt to your aquarium conditions - regardless of the source, you only want to invest in plant species that are likely to succeed, so avoid random/seller chosen mixed lots.


----------



## Downhillmonkey (7 Mar 2015)

> Have you successfully run low tech set ups?
> why do you think that this is going to succeed where the high tech/CO2 failed, what will you do differently ... ie I'd like to see you with a plan for specific plants that are likely to adapt/thrive in your tank conditions rather than the random collection of (cheap) mostly stem plants that are apparent in those ebay collections.



No I haven't.  Why do I think it's going to succeed over the high tech, simple answers, cost and time.  I have a 90l high tech, which has been running without issues for 12 months, it''s manageable.  The 200l has been problematic from the start, which is why I gave in after a number of failed attempts.  I was continually fixing this and trying that, eventually I didn't get the results I was after and with two young kids I just can't justify the time.  Plus the dosing costs, Co2 cost, new pumps, new spray bars, new this, new that, all in an attempt to get the flow right, etc.  I failed and it doesn't feel good.

After reading the low tech approach, it appears to be manageable compared to the high tech.  A lot less variables and running costs are significantly lower.

My 'plan' is sadly restricted by cost.  I simply can't afford to buy enough 'sponsor' plants to fill this tank at the moment, I wish I could, but sadly I'm one of the many who has been hit hard by the government cuts and my hobby has suffered as a result.  Should I give in if I can't afford it?  Probably, and I'm close to doing so.  But hoped I could throw together some cheap plants as a stop gap until things improve, then I'll replace the hopefully established cheap plants over an extended period with quality plants based on a planned approach.  Probably not the best 'plan' but better than a shut down.

The setup I intend to use is based on the excellent tutorial by Troi.  Cheap to put together without having to buy anything other than soils.  

This weekend I intend on sorting out the kit I've removed.  If there's anything worth selling, I will put whatever I make from it towards plants.  

Thanks


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2015)

What substrate do you have in the tank already?

If you still have plant bits, you might try getting them going again using an emerse set up ( a plastic tub on a window sill can work or pretty much any desk lamp for light), you might also propagate cuttings from your 90l.

You might also run the tank with just wood & stone etc & once everything is balanced out, add in plants.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Mar 2015)

^+1 propagator is the way to go, its cheap and saves a fortune in plants
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/show-us-your-propagator.33679/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


----------



## Downhillmonkey (7 Mar 2015)

I have akadama at the moment. I've bought some soil today and it's in the process of mineralising. I couldn't get aquatic
soil or Irish peat moss so went for John innes no 3. I plan to mix some of the akadama in instead of grit. 

Thanks for the propagator idea. I'll definitely give that a shot. I still have a number of plants in the tank, which could be propagated. 

I don't know if it's just my imagination, but since shutting down the co2 and stopping the ei dosing I'm getting signs of new healthy growth. Surely not?


----------



## Downhillmonkey (7 Mar 2015)

Alto/big clown. Just a big thanks for this advice. I've just read through it all. This could be the thing that saves my bacon 

I will use the plants I have left and invest in one of these units. It's potentially the key to filling this tank without selling a kidney.


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2015)

Downhillmonkey said:


> since shutting down the co2 and stopping the ei dosing I'm getting signs of new healthy growth. Surely not?


 surely  plants store energy & will then use that ... of course if they go too long without the opportunity to rebuild/maintain energy, then everything will slow again.

Glad you're feeling a bit more cheerful about this tank, I'd hate to see you sell up in frustration ... there are so many ways to keep plant tanks.


----------



## Downhillmonkey (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks alto. I've been out and bought a propagator, which was cheaper than the eBay plants. I've taken a number of cuttings and can see this being the key to success (fingers crossed).

Still can't believe the plant growth in the 200l. Just can't get my head around it. Maybe it's the removal of all the rocks, wood, etc. Maybe it's finally the flow I've been aiming for for so long. But sadly too late..


----------

